# Common albino pleco questions



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought some guppies on aquabid and this little guy came as a bonus. He isn't much bigger than the guppies at this point, a real baby. I know these fish get huge. As much as I like them I've avoided them because of it. Had I known I would have refused it.

Well I got him. I like him. I'm keeping him for now. I'm kind of sad because I know that eventually he's going to grow and grow and grow.

How long does it take for them to get to dinner plate size? I have a 75 gallon tank so he's set for some time.

Last time I had a pleco was 45 years ago and I remember him outgrowing my 10 gallon fast and having to take him back to the store. Traumatized a kid for life.

I actually hate the idea of eventually taking him to a pet shop. Afraid some kid will put a 15 inch fish in a 10 gallon tank.

I was 6 years old. I just don't remember. How fast do they grow?

Silly worrying about it now I know. But I am.
Maybe by then somebody will start a rescue for over sized plecos.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you've got plenty of time given you've got a 75gal tank. At least a few years.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Are you sure it's an albino common and not an albino BN? Particularly that small...


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> Are you sure it's an albino common and not an albino BN? Particularly that small...


+1 roud:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

If it turns out to be LFABN then your saved the drama because it will top out around 6".:smile:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

6"? My ABN's top out at 4


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Even if it is a common plec, 75 gals is fine. They get lazy when they are that big anyways. You can also donate "too big" fish to local zoos and aquariums. Our local zoo takes in pacus, big plecos, shovelnose cats, redtail cats, and any african cichlids, koi, or reef fish that anyone will give them.


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe it is a young bushynose. Spikes don't happen until later? and sex related on size.
I am seeing tiny spikes on his nose. Maybe her nose.

Big sigh of relief! 6 inches I can live with. I can do a little big an awkward.

He knew I was back at the desk and checked his feeding corner just now. 
Disappointment, he ate this morning. Back to work for his snacks.

There is a restaurant in town with a couple of big fish, a pleco being one of them and kids are always banging on the tank. The fish all have ulcers on their noses from swimming into the glass. I hate being near the thing.


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

There are no local zoos or aquariums. Nearest is Boston which is many miles away.
No town water, sewer, no cable, no radio reception. One part time cop. I go over 50 miles one way to find a petco.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

BN pleco behaves differently for sure. I have babies BN and they are active by day and they like to wave their tails back and forth almost like a display.

Too bad they're albnios so we can't compare markings.


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

He is active all day. 
Only time he stops is when I've dropped food in and he's gorged himself and then it's only for a short siesta.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> 6"? My ABN's top out at 4


Yet to try and measure the adults with a ruler but the two males easily are at least 5" by the wife's opinion (I think more) with the tails being at least 1 1/4" of them. This is my fist time posting about them here and took photos of who was out and about just now.
This is a female about 4 1/2 to 5" counting tail fin.









These are the latest spawn that we pulled to a 10g for starting the grow out process. My son counted 157 yesterday just on what was out and easy to see in a heavily planted tank.


----------

